# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Евгений Касперский займет место своей бывшей жены

## ALEX(XX)

Бывшим супругам Касперским, которым на двоих принадлежит более 80% одноименной лаборатории, все труднее находить общий язык в бизнесе. Как стало известно Ъ, собрание акционеров компании 3 августа рассмотрит вопрос о прекращении полномочий гендиректора Натальи Касперской. Вместо нее эту должность собирается занять Евгений Касперский. 

3 августа состоится собрание акционеров ЗАО "Лаборатория Касперского" (ЛК), на котором будет принято решение о реформировании системы управления, рассказала Ъ руководитель пресс-службы ЛК Ольга Кобзарева. В частности, планируется создать новый орган управления -- совет директоров. Другой источник в ЛК уточнил, что совет, скорее всего, возглавит Наталья Касперская, которую фактически отстраняют от контроля за операционной деятельностью компании. По его данным, новым гендиректором станет Евгений Касперский, который всегда курировал антивирусные исследования. "Председатель совета директоров в России обычно должность номинальная",-- считает глава ИК "Некстер" Антон Богатов. 

ЗАО "Лаборатория Касперского" -- крупнейший российский разработчик антивирусного ПО. Выручка по US GAAP в 2006 году -- $67,3 млн, из них около $12 млн пришлось на Россию. 0,1% ЗАО напрямую принадлежит Евгению Касперскому, 99,9% -- британской компании, название которой не раскрывается. Господин Касперский владеет 50% в этой компании, Наталья Касперская -- 30%, остальное принадлежит четырем акционерам, имена которых не разглашаются. 

Госпожа Кобзарева отметила, что в совет, вероятно, войдут "акционеры, топ-менеджеры головного офиса, главы некоторых иностранных представительств". Она объясняет, что компании, у которой уже 11 зарубежных офисов, "неправильно сохранять 'семейное' управление". 

Источник Ъ в ЛК утверждает, что реформа также связана с конфликтом бывших супругов Касперских -- "их мнения о стратегии компании сильно разошлись". После того как госпожа Касперская узнала, что остальные акционеры собираются прекратить ее полномочия, она "организовала вывоз важных документов из депозитария и отменила вторую подпись финансового директора (то есть получила полный контроль над денежными потоками.-- Ъ)", рассказывает менеджер. По его данным, "часть сотрудников службы безопасности поддержали гендиректора и были уволены". "Документы в депозитарии не представляли никакой ценности. А подпись я отозвала по своим причинам",-- подтвердила госпожа Касперская. Сам господин Касперский вчера отказался говорить об акционерном конфликте в лаборатории, но подчеркнул, что собирается занять пост гендиректора компании. 

ЛК выросла из группы разработчиков во главе с Евгением Касперским. С 1991 года они работали в софтверном департаменте дистрибуторской компании "Ками". В 1997 году супруги Касперские создают ЛК: разработками антивирусов занялся муж, а возглавила компанию жена. С тех пор ЛК вышла на международный рынок и стала ведущим разработчиком антивирусного ПО в России (около 60% рынка). По оценке ИК "Финам", объем рынка в 2006 году составил около $65 млн в розничных ценах, ближайший конкурент ЛК -- Symantec с долей около 30%. "Но сейчас ЛК теряет монополию в России из-за конкуренции с западными игроками вроде Bit Defender и Eset. По нашим оценкам, за последние два года ЛК потеряла около 5% рынка",-- говорит директор по маркетингу Eset в России Анна Александрова. По ее мнению, ослабление позиций компании могло вызвать конфликт акционеров.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Жалко если ЛК из конфликта в компании потеряет свою эффективность!!
АУ хелперы? Ваше мнение!!!

----------


## Палыч

> Жалко если ЛК из конфликта в компании потеряет свою эффективность!!


Тоже сначала так-же подумал. Потом плюнул три раза через левое плечо и постучал по деревянной столешнице.

----------


## Макcим

> "Но сейчас ЛК теряет монополию в России из-за конкуренции с западными игроками вроде Bit Defender и Eset. По нашим оценкам, за последние два года ЛК потеряла около 5% рынка",-- говорит директор по маркетингу Eset в России Анна Александрова. По ее мнению, ослабление позиций компании могло вызвать конфликт акционеров.


Слухи распускают. Как они эти подсчёты делали?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Жалко если ЛК из конфликта в компании потеряет свою эффективность!!


При нормальном соотношении параметра *price/performance*  продуктов  ЛК конечному потребителю абсолютно по-барабану, кто в фирме хозяин. 
BTW: Народ не перестал покупать Volkswagenы из-за скандала с бразильскими проститутками, в котором замешаны члены президиума АО и профсоюзные боссы концерна  :Wink: .

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Хоть это и плохо но все же думаю ЛК ни чего особенно не потеряет ! ИМХО!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

интересно узнать мнение ребят из ЛК...

----------


## Ego1st

лучше почитать коментарии самого Евгения 
http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/vie...323&highlight=

----------

